# لماذا أنا ملحد.



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

مررت بمراحل كثيره قبل وصولي إلى هذه المرحلة من حياتي وهى مرحلة تتميز بما لم أكن اتوقع يوما أن أقوم به وهو إلحادي. 

أولا تركت الإسلام لأسباب كثيره منها العنف الذي كانت تمتلئ به الكتب الإسلاميه، العنف الذي كنت أسمعه من الشيوخ وخطب الجمعه المليئه بدعوات الكره والحقد على الغير وكذلك الاخطاء العلميه التي يمتلئ بها القرآن.
كل تلك العوامل جعلتني أترك الإسلام متجها لدين آخر وهو المسيحيه، وهى الديانه الأقرب للقلب وذلك لما لها من آثر كبير غيرت حياتي بطريقة أو بأخرى. وقد كنت مسيحيا مؤمنا بكل ماتعنيه الكلمه ولكن لم يدم ذلك طويلا، فسرعان ماإنتابني الشك في الكتاب المقدس ومافيه أيضا من أخطاء علميه وبعض العنف الموجود في العهد القديم، ثم إتجهت إلى عدة معتقدات اخرى وإستمريت ذهابا وإيابا مابين هذا وذاك حتى وصلت لمرحلة الشك أساسا بوجود الإله، وبعد فترة من الزمن أدركت الإلحاد وأدركت ماذا يعني أن تكون ملحدا، زرت العديد من المنتديات اللادينيه والمدونات فوجدت فيها المنطق ولكن ورغم ذلك لم أستطيع أن ألحد، وبعد بحث وضياع مابين هذا وذاك قررت اللادينيه، أيضا لم أستريح لذلك قررت أن أحسم الأمر، إما الله موجود أو غير موجود وكان خياري للأخيره. 
ومع هذا بقى في داخلي فراغ لم أستطع إملائه وبذلك حاولت العوده مرار وتكرار للإيمان ولكن في نفس الوقت لم أستطيع أن أستمر ثم قررت وللمرة الأخيره الإلحاد. 

لماذا أنا ملحد:
أسباب كثيرة جعلتني أصل للإلحاد.
تعارض العلم مع الدين، فالعلم يقول شئ والدين يقول شئ آخر.
تعارض الدين مع الإنسانيه في بعض الجوانب منها الحروب المقدسه والجهاديه وحرق غير المؤمنيين في جهنم.
أصل الإنسان الذي تم إثباته على مدى 150 عاما حتى بات من الغير المعقول الشك به على الأقل داخل المجتمع العلمي.
تاريخ الأديان جميعها وطرق إنتشارها التي غالبا كانت بسفك الدماء :budo:
لسبب ما في داخلي أصبحت فكرة الإيمان بالله غير عقلانيه وغير منطقيه لذلك أصبح من الصعب جدا حتى ان أركع وأصلي لكى أطلب الهدايه. 
وأسباب أخرى شخصيه


----------



## Rosetta (16 أغسطس 2011)

> تعارض العلم  مع الدين، فالعلم يقول شئ والدين يقول شئ آخر


أخي ممكن تفسر لي لماذا بعد ما وجدت هذا التعارض -بنظرك- بين العلم والدين رجحت العلم على الدين ولم ترجح الدين على العلم ؟؟؟
مع العلم أن العلم مجال واسع جدا فالشيء الذي يكتشف الأن ممكن أن يكون خطأ بعد فترة من الزمن فيتم تصحيحه ... 
هل لك أن ترد على تساؤلي؟


----------



## Alexander.t (16 أغسطس 2011)

سوال لحضرتك
هل انت عاوز تقنعنا بالالحاد ولا عاوز تأمن بالمسيحيه
لو كنت عاوز تبقى ملحد وعاجبك الالحاد ومش ناوى تغيره
يبقى هدف الموضوع ده أيه بالظبط
ياريت نعرف الهدف؟


----------



## semosemo (16 أغسطس 2011)

بس ع فكرة المسيحية ما انتشرتش بالعنف او سفك الدم كاديان اخرى


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 أغسطس 2011)

* تقول انت ملحد لتعارض الدين مع العلم فهل قرأت هذا الموضوع ودرسته قبل اليوم اليوم المفقود فى الزمن​ هل علمت أن برامج الفضاء مشغولة اليوم لتثبت إن ما يقال عنه فى الكتاب المقدس " خرافة " ما هو إلا حقيقة ؟ احد مستشارى الأمور المتعلقة بالفضاء ، أدلى بالحديث التالى :- .... اعتقد أن أعجب الأشياء التى أعطاها لنا اليوم الله اليوم ، هو ما حدث لعلماء الفلك وعلماء الفضاء فى مدينة جرينبلت . كانوا يدرسون ويفحصون موقع ومركز الشمس والقمر والكواكب الأخرى التى فى الفضاء فى غضون المائة أو الألف سنة القادمة . قالوا يجب إن نعرف هذا ، حتى إذا أرسلنا مراكب فضاء ، لا تصطدم فى مدارها بشىء ، يجب نحدد مدراها من مدار الكواكب الأخرى حتى تسير جميعها فى وفاق تام تجنباً للكوارث . وباستعمال العقل الالكترونى عبر القرون ، جاء إلى نقطة ما ووقف وأصدر إشارة حمراء ، وهذا يعنى أن هناك خطأ أما فى المعلومات المغذية له أو عطل أخر ، جاء رئيس قسم الصيانة وفحص وبحث ، وقالوا هناك يوم مفقود فى السنوات الغابرة ، فتحيروا وارتبكوا ، لكن لم تكن إجابة . قال احد الأعضاء وكان متدينا " اذكر وأنا صغير فى مدرسة الأحد ، أن المدرسة حدثتنا أن الشمس وقفت فى كبد السماء يوما ما . فلم يصدقوه ، حتى احضروا الكتاب المقدس وفى سفر يشوع وجدوا شيئا غريبا ! قال الرب ليشوع وهو يحارب أعداءه ، لا تخف ، .... أما يشوع فإذا أراد أن ينهى الحرب قبل حلول الظلام قال : يا شمس دومى على جبل جبعون .... إلى إن وصلوا إلى القول ، فوفقت الشمس فى كبد السماء ولم تعجل للغروب نحو يوم كامل . ( يشوع 10 : 11-14 ) فقال علماء الفضاء ، ها هو اليوم المفقود ، وعملوا فى جهاز العقل الالكترونى ورجعوا به إلى الوراء وإذا بالدائرة تقف ولم تقفل تماما ، وبالرجوع إلى أيام يشوع وجد إن اليوم ناقص فكان 23 ساعة و 20 دقيقة . لم تكن يوما كاملا ، لان الكتاب يقول نحو يوم كامل . كل كلمة فى الكتاب المقدس لها قيمتها وأهميتها . استمر العلماء فى حيرتهم بسبب الأربعين الدقيقة الباقية ، فى غضون الإلف سنة الآتية تتضاعف كثيرا جدا ، فقال ذلك العضو المتدين ، انه يوجد فى مكان أخر فى الكتاب المقدس أن الشمس رجعت إلى الوراء ... فأتهمهم رفاقه بالجنون ، لكنهم مع ذلك احضروا الكتاب المقدس ، وإذا فى ( 2 ملو 20 : 8- 11 ) حزقيا النبى وهو على فراش الموت ، جاءه اشعيا النبى وقال له أن الرب سمع صلاته وانه سوف يشفى ولا يموت فقال حزقيا وما العلامة ؟ أجاب اشعياء هل يمتد الظل عشر درجات ؟ فقال حزقيال لا ، بل ليرجع إلى الوراء عشرة درجات ، فدعا اشعياء النبى الرب وارجع الظل بالدرجات التى نزل بها بدرجات آحاز عشر درجات إلى الوراء . وعشر درجات هى بالتمام 40 دقيقة ، إذن 23 ساعة و 20 دقيقة مضاف إليها 40 دقيقة يساوى يوما كاملا . وهذا هو اليوم الذى يجب على علماء الفضاء أن يسجلوه ، بصفته اليوم المفقود ، وسجلوه فعلا فى سجلاتهم . هذا ما كتبته جريدة عالمية غير دينية ، كل محرروها لا يهمهم الدين . إلا تثبت هذه القصة صدق ودقة كلمة الله . إن كل كلمة وكل حرف يسجله الروح القدس فى الكتاب المقدس له قصده ن وله معناه وله أهميته لهذا قال يسوع " فتشوا الكتب " ( يوحنا 5 : 39 ) . لقد اثبتوا صدق الكتاب المقدس ودقة تعبيره وهم لا يقصدون لذا وجب أن نؤمن ونطيع . نقلا عن مجلة " ذى ايفننج ورلد 

http://www.hamsat-haya.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=262&Itemid=117

*


----------



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> أخي ممكن تفسر لي لماذا بعد ما وجدت هذا التعارض -بنظرك- بين العلم والدين رجحت العلم على الدين ولم ترجح الدين على العلم ؟؟؟
> مع العلم أن العلم مجال واسع جدا فالشيء الذي يكتشف الأن ممكن أن يكون خطأ بعد فترة من الزمن فيتم تصحيحه ...
> هل لك أن ترد على تساؤلي؟



أهلا اخت روزيتا، أولا أود أن أبدي سعادتي لمشاركتك :ura1:
الرد على سؤال حضرتك، انا من عشاق العلوم، ومنذ الصغر وأنا أشكك وأتسأل دائما، أتذكر عندما كنت أشاهد أشياء في ساحة المنزل مثل مجموعة من النمل كنت أفكر دائما كيف تعمل؟ من أين وإلى أين تذهب؟ أحببت دائما رؤية والدي وهو يزرع النباتات فهوياته زراعة نباتات الزينه إضافة لعلمه في مجال الطب وكنت أفتش في كتبه دائما حتى لو لم أكن أفهم شيئا منها وكنت أستمتع بمشاهدات المعادلات الكيميائيه والأرقام، بمعنى مختصر كنت "ولد شقي" لم أكن أرضى بإجابات بسيطه ورؤوس أقلام، لذلك أعتقد أنه لهذا دور كبير في إختياري للعلم عوضا عن الدين، الدين يعطيني إجابات قصيره ولكن العلم العكس تماما.


----------



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> سوال لحضرتك
> هل انت عاوز تقنعنا بالالحاد ولا عاوز تأمن بالمسيحيه
> لو كنت عاوز تبقى ملحد وعاجبك الالحاد ومش ناوى تغيره
> يبقى هدف الموضوع ده أيه بالظبط
> ياريت نعرف الهدف؟



أهلا أخي الكريم، لا، لا أريد أن أقنع أحدا بالإلحاد لأنه أمر لا يعنيني، ولكن ليس لأن المنتدى مسيحي يعني لا يجوز الحوار، فلا تنسى أنه الان في شتى أنحاء العالم الكنائس تمتلئ بالمحاورين، والجامعات وغيرها من المجالس التي يتحاور فيها الجميع، ومن يريد الحوار يتفضل ومن لا يريد فهو حر، أنا لا أغصب أحدا على محاورتي.


----------



## Rosetta (16 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> أهلا اخت روزيتا، أولا أود أن أبدي سعادتي لمشاركتك :ura1:
> الرد على سؤال حضرتك، انا من عشاق العلوم، ومنذ الصغر وأنا أشكك وأتسأل دائما، أتذكر عندما كنت أشاهد أشياء في ساحة المنزل مثل مجموعة من النمل كنت أفكر دائما كيف تعمل؟ من أين وإلى أين تذهب؟ أحببت دائما رؤية والدي وهو يزرع النباتات فهوياته زراعة نباتات الزينه إضافة لعلمه في مجال الطب وكنت أفتش في كتبه دائما حتى لو لم أكن أفهم شيئا منها وكنت أستمتع بمشاهدات المعادلات الكيميائيه والأرقام، بمعنى مختصر كنت "ولد شقي" لم أكن أرضى بإجابات بسيطه ورؤوس أقلام، لذلك أعتقد أنه لهذا دور كبير في إختياري للعلم عوضا عن الدين، الدين يعطيني إجابات قصيره ولكن العلم العكس تماما.



وهل بسبب عشقك للعلم تنكر الله ؟! 
جوابك غير مقنع أخي 
كلنا نعشق العلم والعلوم فنحن مهندسون و أطباء 
ولكننا لم ننكر في يوم تلك القوة العظيمة التي تسير الكون من حولنا 

لا أعلم لماذا دائما أراك تحاول الربط بين الدين والعلم ! 
فالعلم وجد ليسمو بعقلك والدين وجد ليسمو بروحك


----------



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

semosemo قال:


> بس ع فكرة المسيحية ما انتشرتش بالعنف او سفك الدم كاديان اخرى




أهلا أخي، مع إحترامي للمسيحيه ولكن في فترة من الزمن إنتشرت بالعنف هنالك فيلم بريطاني تم إخراجه عن فترة دخول المسيحيه إلى مصر والحروب التي قامت وقتها من جماعات متطرفه وتحطيمها لمكتبة الإسكندريه. وكذلك ماحدث في أوروبا.


----------



## Alexander.t (16 أغسطس 2011)

يا استاذى العزيز
المنتدى هنا مسيحى تبشيرى
يعنى انت مصمم انك تبقى ملحد اذا المنقاشات دى مكانها مش هنا على ما أعتقد
عموماً ربنا ينور عقلك


----------



## Rosetta (16 أغسطس 2011)

> تاريخ الأديان  جميعها وطرق إنتشارها التي غالبا كانت بسفك الدماء :budo:


على فكرة معلومة خاطئة  و أنصحك أن تقرأ الإنجيل جيدا لتعرف أن المسيحية إنتشرت بالسلام والمحبة لا بالسيف !
فهل في الإنجيل تجد قاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين كله لله ؟؟؟؟
يا ريت لا تخلط الأمور ببعضها فلا تعمم فكرة السيف على المسيحية أيضا بسبب تجربتك السيئة مع الإسلام !


----------



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> * تقول انت ملحد لتعارض الدين مع العلم فهل قرأت هذا الموضوع ودرسته قبل اليوم اليوم المفقود فى الزمن​ هل علمت أن برامج الفضاء مشغولة اليوم لتثبت إن ما يقال عنه فى الكتاب المقدس " خرافة " ما هو إلا حقيقة ؟ احد مستشارى الأمور المتعلقة بالفضاء ، أدلى بالحديث التالى :- .... اعتقد أن أعجب الأشياء التى أعطاها لنا اليوم الله اليوم ، هو ما حدث لعلماء الفلك وعلماء الفضاء فى مدينة جرينبلت . كانوا يدرسون ويفحصون موقع ومركز الشمس والقمر والكواكب الأخرى التى فى الفضاء فى غضون المائة أو الألف سنة القادمة . قالوا يجب إن نعرف هذا ، حتى إذا أرسلنا مراكب فضاء ، لا تصطدم فى مدارها بشىء ، يجب نحدد مدراها من مدار الكواكب الأخرى حتى تسير جميعها فى وفاق تام تجنباً للكوارث . وباستعمال العقل الالكترونى عبر القرون ، جاء إلى نقطة ما ووقف وأصدر إشارة حمراء ، وهذا يعنى أن هناك خطأ أما فى المعلومات المغذية له أو عطل أخر ، جاء رئيس قسم الصيانة وفحص وبحث ، وقالوا هناك يوم مفقود فى السنوات الغابرة ، فتحيروا وارتبكوا ، لكن لم تكن إجابة . قال احد الأعضاء وكان متدينا " اذكر وأنا صغير فى مدرسة الأحد ، أن المدرسة حدثتنا أن الشمس وقفت فى كبد السماء يوما ما . فلم يصدقوه ، حتى احضروا الكتاب المقدس وفى سفر يشوع وجدوا شيئا غريبا ! قال الرب ليشوع وهو يحارب أعداءه ، لا تخف ، .... أما يشوع فإذا أراد أن ينهى الحرب قبل حلول الظلام قال : يا شمس دومى على جبل جبعون .... إلى إن وصلوا إلى القول ، فوفقت الشمس فى كبد السماء ولم تعجل للغروب نحو يوم كامل . ( يشوع 10 : 11-14 ) فقال علماء الفضاء ، ها هو اليوم المفقود ، وعملوا فى جهاز العقل الالكترونى ورجعوا به إلى الوراء وإذا بالدائرة تقف ولم تقفل تماما ، وبالرجوع إلى أيام يشوع وجد إن اليوم ناقص فكان 23 ساعة و 20 دقيقة . لم تكن يوما كاملا ، لان الكتاب يقول نحو يوم كامل . كل كلمة فى الكتاب المقدس لها قيمتها وأهميتها . استمر العلماء فى حيرتهم بسبب الأربعين الدقيقة الباقية ، فى غضون الإلف سنة الآتية تتضاعف كثيرا جدا ، فقال ذلك العضو المتدين ، انه يوجد فى مكان أخر فى الكتاب المقدس أن الشمس رجعت إلى الوراء ... فأتهمهم رفاقه بالجنون ، لكنهم مع ذلك احضروا الكتاب المقدس ، وإذا فى ( 2 ملو 20 : 8- 11 ) حزقيا النبى وهو على فراش الموت ، جاءه اشعيا النبى وقال له أن الرب سمع صلاته وانه سوف يشفى ولا يموت فقال حزقيا وما العلامة ؟ أجاب اشعياء هل يمتد الظل عشر درجات ؟ فقال حزقيال لا ، بل ليرجع إلى الوراء عشرة درجات ، فدعا اشعياء النبى الرب وارجع الظل بالدرجات التى نزل بها بدرجات آحاز عشر درجات إلى الوراء . وعشر درجات هى بالتمام 40 دقيقة ، إذن 23 ساعة و 20 دقيقة مضاف إليها 40 دقيقة يساوى يوما كاملا . وهذا هو اليوم الذى يجب على علماء الفضاء أن يسجلوه ، بصفته اليوم المفقود ، وسجلوه فعلا فى سجلاتهم . هذا ما كتبته جريدة عالمية غير دينية ، كل محرروها لا يهمهم الدين . إلا تثبت هذه القصة صدق ودقة كلمة الله . إن كل كلمة وكل حرف يسجله الروح القدس فى الكتاب المقدس له قصده ن وله معناه وله أهميته لهذا قال يسوع " فتشوا الكتب " ( يوحنا 5 : 39 ) . لقد اثبتوا صدق الكتاب المقدس ودقة تعبيره وهم لا يقصدون لذا وجب أن نؤمن ونطيع . نقلا عن مجلة " ذى ايفننج ورلد
> 
> http://www.hamsat-haya.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=262&Itemid=117
> 
> *




أهلا مونيكا، نعم قد تكون حدثت ولكن لا يعتبر دليل على صحة الكتاب المقدس، نعم الكتاب المقدس له روايات صحيحه ويستخدمها علماء الأثار ولكن علميا لا يعتبر كذلك.


----------



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> وهل بسبب عشقك للعلم تنكر الله ؟!
> جوابك غير مقنع أخي
> كلنا نعشق العلم والعلوم فنحن مهندسون و أطباء
> ولكننا لم ننكر في يوم تلك القوة العظيمة التي تسير الكون من حولنا
> ...



أنا لا أقول ان سبب عشقي للعلم هو السبب الرئيسي لتركي للدين، كان بالإمكان أن أكون ربوبي وهذا غير صعب، ولكن أسباب كثيره جعلتني لا أستسيغ فكرة الله والخالق والتصميم الذكي ووجدتها كلها مجرد محاولات من الإنسان القديم للإجابه على أسئلة لم تكن واضحة في قديم الزمان.


----------



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> على فكرة معلومة خاطئة  و أنصحك أن تقرأ الإنجيل جيدا لتعرف أن المسيحية إنتشرت بالسلام والمحبة لا بالسيف !
> فهل في الإنجيل تجد قاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين كله لله ؟؟؟؟
> يا ريت لا تخلط الأمور ببعضها فلا تعمم فكرة السيف على المسيحية أيضا بسبب تجربتك السيئة مع الإسلام !



هذا فيلم بريطاني "أجورا"يتحدث عن مرحلة دخول المسيحيه لمصر وماحدث. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbuEhwselE0


----------



## kerllos_10 (16 أغسطس 2011)

المسيحية يا عزيزي لم لتضع معادلات كيميائية ولم تاتي لتثبت نظريه علمية المسيحي هي حياتك مع الله و الله تعامل حتى مع جهل الشعوب لانه لا يكترث بماذا وصلوا من العلوم  بل الله يهتم بقلب الانسان.. يا ابني اعطني قلبك 
اما العلوم فهي عمل بشري المسؤل عنه البشر 
لا يوجد حروب مقدسة في المسيحية لان عمل المسيحي هو المصالحة وليس الخصام ..نسعى كسفراء عن المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا نطلب عن المسيح تصالحوا مع الله 
ما عليك سوى ان ترفع عينك للرب لانه حي يسمع 
واذا اردت ان تتعلم المسيحية سواء في الشبهات المعروضة كالحروب في العهد القديم فانت في المكان المناسب


----------



## Rosetta (16 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> أنا لا أقول ان سبب عشقي للعلم هو السبب الرئيسي لتركي للدين، كان بالإمكان أن أكون ربوبي وهذا غير صعب، ولكن أسباب كثيره جعلتني لا أستسيغ فكرة الله والخالق والتصميم الذكي ووجدتها كلها مجرد محاولات من الإنسان القديم للإجابه على أسئلة لم تكن واضحة في قديم الزمان.


طيب وهل عدم إستساغتك لشيء ما يعني بالضرورة أن هذا الشيء غير موجود ؟!
ثم لم تجبني لماذا رجحت العلم على الدين وليس العكس ؟! 
هل هو مجرد هروب من محاولة إستيعاب تلك القوة العظيمة التي عجزت كل النظريات العلمية في إثبات وجودها أم ماذا ؟
هل لك أن تثق ثقة مطلقة بالعلم ؟ 
هل لو حدثت كارثة كونية مثلا ستثق بأن العلم سيخلصك منها بلمح البصر ؟
كلها أسئلة لو فكرت فيها لوجدت أنك على خطأ في قرارك هذا ....
أنا لا أحاول أن أفرض رأيي عليك فأنت من إخترت الإلحاد وهذا قرارك الشخصي ولكن مهمتي كمسيحية أؤمن بالرب خالق السموات والأرض أن أقربك للحقيقة التي أبعدتك عنها ماديات هذا العالم


----------



## Rosetta (16 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> هذا فيلم بريطاني "أجورا"يتحدث عن مرحلة دخول المسيحيه لمصر وماحدث.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbuEhwselE0



وهل من المفترض أن أصدق فيلم بريطاني وأكذب الإنجيل ؟!


----------



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> طيب وهل عدم إستساغتك لشيء ما يعني بالضرورة أن هذا الشيء غير موجود ؟!
> ثم لم تجبني لماذا رجحت العلم على الدين وليس العكس ؟!
> هل هو مجرد هروب من محاولة إستيعاب تلك القوة العظيمة التي عجزت كل النظريات العلمية في إثبات وجودها أم ماذا ؟
> هل لك أن تثق ثقة مطلقة بالعلم ؟
> ...



أنا أؤمن أن العلم يوما ما سوف يجيب على الأسئله التي تدور في عقلي، لم أرجح الدين كما قلت لما فيه من اخطأ علميه جسيمه ومسألة الجنه والنار وشعب الله ووو....الخ لم أستطيع أن أتقبلها.

بالنسبة لو حدثت كارثه كونيه لا أعتقد ان العلم سوف ينقذني منها بلمح البصر وكذلك الدين، فلو حقا كان الدين سوف ينقذني فماذا عن الكوارث التي لا تعد ولا تحصى وتحدث كل يوم دون أن نسمع عن ناجين، لأضرب مثالا لدولة ذو غالبية مسيحيه وهى الولايات المتحده، ماذا عمن قفزوا من النوافذ هربا من الحريق في أحداث سبتمبر، هل أنقذهم الدين مثلا؟؟ هل جاء ملاك وإلتقط على الأقل واحد منهم؟ لا. إذا لا أؤمن الدين سوف ينقذني ولكن العلم هو الذي توصل إلى آخر التقنيات التي تساعدنا كل يوم، العلم الذي وصل للأدويه واللقاحات لتحمينا نحن البشر من الأمراض، فعندما يمرض شخص ما فإنه يذهب للطبيب ولا يجلس يصلي في المسجد او الكنيسه مثلا ويتوقع أنه سوف يشفى. 

تحياتي


----------



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> وهل من المفترض أن أصدق فيلم بريطاني وأكذب الإنجيل ؟!



وهل من المفترض ان أصدق الإنجيل وأكذب الفيلم البريطاني المعتمد على أدله تاريخيه.


----------



## semosemo (16 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> وهل من المفترض ان أصدق الإنجيل وأكذب الفيلم البريطاني المعتمد على أدله تاريخيه.


 وهو فين الادلة التاريخية دى انت شفت فى نهاية الفيلم المراجع اللى رجعوا ليها عشان يمثلوا الكلام دة؟


----------



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/آغورا_(فيلم)

من ويكيبيديا عن الفيلم، وطبعا فيلم كهذا عرض في مهرجان كان السينمائي له تلك الأهميه ويتحدث عن قصه حقيقه لابد وان يكون موثوق.


----------



## Rosetta (16 أغسطس 2011)

> أنا أؤمن أن  العلم يوما ما سوف يجيب على الأسئله التي تدور في عقلي


لن يأتي ذلك اليوم فحتى العلم الأن لم يصل إلى أدنى معرفة عن كل الحقائق التي حولنا !



> لم أرجح الدين  كما قلت لما فيه من اخطأ علميه جسيمه ومسألة الجنه والنار وشعب الله  ووو....الخ لم أستطيع أن أتقبلها


على أي أساس حكمت أن هذه الأخطاء -إن وجدت- فهي من الدين وليست من العلم ؟؟ 
وأنت تعرف أن العلم والإكتشافات ليست بالشيء المجزم به فكل لحظة  يكتشف الجديد والجديد ! هذا هو سؤالي الذي لم أحصل على إجابة منك عليه 

أما مسألة الجنة والنار فخذها من مفهوم العدل والعدالة 
فهل يعقل أن يكون حساب المؤمن كحساب غير المؤمن ؟



> بالنسبة لو  حدثت كارثه كونيه لا أعتقد ان العلم سوف ينقذني منها بلمح البصر وكذلك  الدين، فلو حقا كان الدين سوف ينقذني فماذا عن الكوارث التي لا تعد ولا  تحصى وتحدث كل يوم دون أن نسمع عن ناجين


السيد المسيح كان قبل أن يشفي المرضى يردد ويقول *" إيمانك قد خلصك"*
والباقي عندك 



> العلم الذي  وصل للأدويه واللقاحات لتحمينا نحن البشر من الأمراض


وأين هذا العلم عن مرض السرطان والإيدز والجنون والمنغوليا ؟ 
لا بل لماذا لم يجد العلم دواءا لمنع الموت ؟ 
أتعلم لماذا لأنه يوجد قوة أعظم من هذا كله 



> فعندما يمرض  شخص ما فإنه يذهب للطبيب ولا يجلس يصلي في المسجد او الكنيسه مثلا ويتوقع  أنه سوف يشفى


ألم تسمع عن نسب العمليات التي تفشل وأحيانا تؤدي إلى الوفاة مع أنها تتم على يد أشهر وأذكى الأطباء !!! إعذرني فهذا ليس مقياس 
وفعلا المريض يذهب للطبيب لأنه يريد أن يعالج جسده ولكنه يذهب للكنيسة عندما يريد أن يعالج روحه


----------



## Rosetta (16 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> وهل من المفترض ان أصدق الإنجيل وأكذب الفيلم البريطاني المعتمد على أدله تاريخيه.



أنت قلت أدلة تاريخية يعني بشرية من فعل البشر !
كيف لي أن أصدقها وأكذب كلام ربي وإلهي في الإنجيل ؟!


----------



## holiness (16 أغسطس 2011)

سلام لك عزيزي الملحد السعيد .. :smil6:

اولا : اود ان اقول لك مبرووك لشجاعتك و صراحتك للتعبير عن نفسك 
ومبروك لك للاقتناعك بالحاد .. ولك كامل الحرية في ان تعتنق بما تريد *ولكن* من واجبي كانسان محب لك و لخيرك اود ان اقول ان مسارك الذي تسير فيه لا يؤدي الى الخروج من الحقيقة المؤلمة , بل النهاية ستكون مؤلمة جدا عندما تكتشف انك قد سمعت عن الله ولم تتبعه فستندم كثيرا عن السنوات التي ضيعتها في مهب الريح .. 



> كل تلك العوامل جعلتني أترك الإسلام متجها لدين آخر وهو المسيحيه، وهى الديانه الأقرب للقلب وذلك لما لها من آثر كبير غيرت حياتي بطريقة أو بأخرى. وقد كنت مسيحيا مؤمنا بكل ماتعنيه الكلمه ولكن لم يدم ذلك طويلا، فسرعان ماإنتابني الشك في الكتاب المقدس ومافيه أيضا من أخطاء علميه وبعض العنف الموجود في العهد القديم،



بعد ما قرات ما كتبته قد تفاجئت بصراحة وكان لي بعض الاسئلة حول ما كتبته مثلا : 
1 ـ عندما تركت الاسلام هل اعتنقت المسيحية بدون بحث او فحص للكلمة !! 
من غير المعقول انك تعتنق دين او مذهب معين و انت لم تقراه او بحثت فيه قبل ان تعتنقه 
2 ـ عندما شككت في الكتاب المقدس هل سالت احدا عن شكوك ؟؟ 
لانه ليس من المعقول انك تترك دين او عقيدة ما لمجرد انك شككت فيه دون ان تسال ليفسرها لك . 
3- تقول انك كنت مؤمنا بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة .. بصراحة لا ادري كيف انت مؤمن به و انت قد قراته بحيادية عندما تركت الاسلام  ( يعني من الاول لما اتجهت لدراسة المسيحية ستجد يا اما انك ستؤمن بهذا المعتقد ام غير مؤمن ) 



> ثم إتجهت إلى عدة معتقدات اخرى وإستمريت ذهابا وإيابا مابين هذا وذاك حتى وصلت لمرحلة الشك أساسا بوجود الإله، وبعد فترة من الزمن أدركت الإلحاد وأدركت ماذا يعني أن تكون ملحدا



بصراحة ضمير الملحد دائما في شك و في نفس الوقت الانسان يلحد لانه يريد ان يهرب من ضميره فهو يعيش في حرب نفسية مع الاديان و في نفس الوقت يريد ان يهرب من ضميره اتجاه وصايا الدين و الالتزام به 



> تعارض العلم مع الدين، فالعلم يقول شئ والدين يقول شئ آخر.



طيب ما رايك في تعارض العلم × العلم ؟؟ هل سمعت هذا من قبل ؟
هل تدري هناك نظريات علمية تضرب الاخرى بعرض الحائط ؟ 
و كان اخرها المناهج الدراسية في الولايات المتحدة سيتم تغيرها من نظرية التطور الى نظرية الكائن الذكي وهم الاشهر حاليا في يومنا هذا 
ياترى كيف ستعيش ؟؟ هل ستعيش في تناقض طيلة ايام حياتك ؟ 

بل و اود ان اقول لك شيئا ان العلم لم يستقر يوما ما على شيء معين اي بمعنى انك ترى اليوم ان العالم يصرف مئات المليارات ليثبتوا امر معين و اهم امر عندهم انكار وجود خالق لهذا العالم .. ولكن بعد سنوات من نظرية تنشا نظرية اخرى مخالفة للنظرية السابقة ولهذا كل ما يؤمن به الملحد هو مجرد *نظرية * اتعلم ماذا يعني مجرد نظرية !! 



> تعارض الدين مع الإنسانيه في بعض الجوانب منها الحروب المقدسه والجهاديه وحرق غير المؤمنيين في جهنم.



وهل المسيحية ضد الانسانية !! لا ادري ماذا تقول عن هذا الكلام الذي سوف تقراه الان : 

[Q-BIBLE]1وَلَمَّا رَأَى اَلْجُمُوعَ صَعِدَ إِلَى اَلْجَبَلِ فَلَمَّا جَلَسَ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ تَلاَمِيذُهُ. 2فَعَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً: 3"طُوبَى لِلْمَسَاكِينِ بِالرُّوحِ لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ اَلسَّمَاوَاتِ. 4طُوبَى لِلْحَزَانَى لأَنَّهُمْ يَتَعَزَّوْنَ. 5طُوبَى لِلْوُدَعَاءِ لأَنَّهُمْ يَرِثُونَ اَلأَرْضَ. 6طُوبَى لِلْجِيَاعِ وَاَلْعِطَاشِ إِلَى اَلْبِرِّ لأَنَّهُمْ يُشْبَعُونَ. 7طُوبَى لِلرُّحَمَاءِ لأَنَّهُمْ يُرْحَمُونَ. 8طُوبَى لِلأَنْقِيَاءِ اَلْقَلْبِ لأَنَّهُمْ يُعَايِنُونَ اَللَّهَ. 9طُوبَى لِصَانِعِي اَلسَّلاَمِ لأَنَّهُمْ أَبْنَاءَ اَللَّهِ يُدْعَوْنَ. 10طُوبَى لِلْمَطْرُودِينَ مِنْ أَجْلِ اَلْبِرِّ لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ اَلسَّمَاوَاتِ. 11طُوبَى لَكُمْ إِذَا عَيَّرُوكُمْ وَطَرَدُوكُمْ وَقَالُوا عَلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ شِرِّيرَةٍ مِنْ أَجْلِي كَاذِبِينَ
انجيل متى الاصحاح الخامس 

[/Q-BIBLE]

و الكثير والكثير مثل هذا الكلام الموجود في تعليم المسيح السامية 

يا ترى هل تعتقد هذا الكلام ضد البشرية ؟؟ 

بل بالعكس الكتاب المقدس هو مع الانسانية بل وحتى مع الكرة الارضية جمعاء 

فان الكتاب المقدس اهتم حتى بالحيوان الذي يخدمك مثل الابقار و غيرها 

فهو يأمر المؤمنين به ان يُريحوا بهائهم  

[Q-BIBLE]الخروج 12:23	سِتَّةَ أَيَّامٍ تَعْمَلُ عَمَلَكَ. وَأَمَّا الْيَوْمُ السَّابعُ فَفِيهِ تَسْتَرِيحُ، لِكَيْ يَسْتَرِيحَ ثَوْرُكَ وَحِمَارُكَ، وَيَتَنَفَّسَ ابْنُ أَمَتِكَ وَالْغَرِيبُ.[/Q-BIBLE]



> التثنية 7:15	«إِنْ كَانَ فِيكَ فَقِيرٌ، أَحَدٌ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ فِي أَحَدِ أَبْوَابِكَ فِي أَرْضِكَ الَّتِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ، فَلاَ تُقَسِّ قَلْبَكَ، وَلاَ تَقْبِضْ يَدَكَ عَنْ أَخِيكَ الْفَقِيرِ،



اعتقد هذا يكفي و اتمنى ان اسمع منك هل هذا ضد الانسانية يا ترى ؟ ام ان الانسانية تعلمت منه ؟ 


في النهاية صديقي العزيز لا اود ان اقول الا  ( انتبه ) انت في خطر 

لا تخسر حياتك الابدية لمجرد شك 
لا تخسر حياتك الابدية لمجرد نظرية 
لاتخسر حياتك الابدية لمجرد حلقة مفقودة 

بل و انهي كلامي هذا في الاية المقدسة 



> رؤيا 20:3	هنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي.



فها هي الفرصة متاحة امامك لتقوم و تفتح الباب .. لئلا قد تكون الفرصة قد فاتتك 

تحياتي لك


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> مررت بمراحل كثيره قبل وصولي إلى هذه المرحلة من حياتي وهى مرحلة تتميز بما لم أكن اتوقع يوما أن أقوم به وهو إلحادي.
> 
> أولا تركت الإسلام لأسباب كثيره منها العنف الذي كانت تمتلئ به الكتب الإسلاميه، العنف الذي كنت أسمعه من الشيوخ وخطب الجمعه المليئه بدعوات الكره والحقد على الغير وكذلك الاخطاء العلميه التي يمتلئ بها القرآن.



أحسنت .. ليس لانني مسيحي .. و لكن لانني قرأت الكثير من الكتب الاسلامية و على رأسها القرآن .. و الحقيقة ان الامر لا يحتاج إلى قراءة .. فقط تامل في افكار و معتقدات المسلمين .. و منهجهم في الحياة .. فهذا يكفي ليس كي تترك  الاسلام .. بل ان تترحم على من هم فيه .


> كل تلك العوامل جعلتني أترك الإسلام متجها لدين آخر وهو المسيحيه، وهى الديانه الأقرب للقلب وذلك لما لها من آثر كبير غيرت حياتي بطريقة أو بأخرى. وقد كنت مسيحيا مؤمنا بكل ماتعنيه الكلمه ولكن لم يدم ذلك طويلا، فسرعان ماإنتابني الشك في الكتاب المقدس ومافيه أيضا من أخطاء علميه



أريد خطأ واحد فقط علمي ..  



> وبعض العنف الموجود في العهد القديم،



العجيب أنك تقرأ تهديدات الله للبشر في العهد القديم, و لكنك لا تجد تنفيذها .. ليس لان الله يقول ولا يفعل .. و لكن لان الله عندما يقول ابقروهم .. اذبحوهم .. اقتلوهم .. المقصود من كل هذا اعلامنا بمدى بشاعة ما فعلوه هؤلاء .. بل ان لكل حادثة اثارت استياءك في العهد القديم .. تفسير .. و عميق للغاية .. يمكننا ان نتناول حادثة او اثنتين و نتناقش فيهما إن شئت



> ثم إتجهت إلى عدة معتقدات اخرى وإستمريت ذهابا وإيابا مابين هذا وذاك حتى وصلت لمرحلة الشك أساسا بوجود الإله، وبعد فترة من الزمن أدركت الإلحاد وأدركت ماذا يعني أن تكون ملحدا، زرت العديد من المنتديات اللادينيه والمدونات فوجدت فيها المنطق ولكن ورغم ذلك لم أستطيع أن ألحد، وبعد بحث وضياع مابين هذا وذاك قررت اللادينيه، أيضا لم أستريح لذلك قررت أن أحسم الأمر، إما الله موجود أو غير موجود وكان خياري للأخيره.



خيار خاطيء تماماً .. منطقياً و علمياً ايضاً 



> ومع هذا بقى في داخلي فراغ لم أستطع إملائه وبذلك حاولت العوده مرار وتكرار للإيمان ولكن في نفس الوقت لم أستطيع أن أستمر ثم قررت وللمرة الأخيره الإلحاد.



ربما لو قولت لك ان هذا الفراغ سببه عدم وجود الله في حياتك ستقول لي هذا ما أقصده .. ان البشر اخترعوا الله لحاجتهم إلى من يملأ هذا الفراغ بداخلهم  .. على كل حال هذا التخبط له معان حتماً .. ربما لانك كنت مؤمن بعقيدة ذات يوم .. او لانك اعتدت على ايمان ذات يوم .. أو ان هذا صوت الله  لذا يجب فحص كل الامور بحيادية كاملة
 



> لماذا أنا ملحد:
> أسباب كثيرة جعلتني أصل للإلحاد.
> تعارض العلم مع الدين، فالعلم يقول شئ والدين يقول شئ آخر.تعارض الدين مع الإنسانيه في بعض الجوانب منها الحروب المقدسه والجهاديه وحرق غير المؤمنيين في جهنم.



اصدقك القول .. لو انت تتحدث عن الاسلام  
 



> أصل الإنسان الذي تم إثباته على مدى 150 عاما حتى بات من الغير المعقول الشك به على الأقل داخل المجتمع العلمي.



ليتنا نتوسع قليلاً في هذه الجزئية 


> تاريخ الأديان جميعها وطرق إنتشارها التي غالبا كانت بسفك الدماء :budo:


حتماً انت تتحدث عن الاسلام .. فما ذنب المسيحية إذاً ؟ !


> لسبب ما في داخلي أصبحت فكرة الإيمان بالله غير عقلانيه وغير منطقيه



المنطق و العقل يقول ان لكل معلول علة .. و العلة الاولى هي الله .. و هذه العبارة له مجلدات تحدثت عنها  .. اتمنى ان نستفيض اكثر




> وأسباب أخرى شخصيه



هنا بيت القصيد  .. حاول ان تفحص هذه الامور الشخصية بامانة شديده مع ذاتك 

لي عودة إن اراد المخلص


----------



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> لن يأتي ذلك اليوم فحتى العلم الأن لم يصل إلى أدنى معرفة عن كل الحقائق التي حولنا !
> 
> الكون أكبر مما نتخيل وعظيم جدا وانا لا أقول أن العلم سوف يصل لجميع الحقائق ولكن قلت أنه سوف يجيب على أسئلتي وأنا الذي سوف أبدأ بالبحث عنها عن طريق العلم، فلقد قررت مؤخرا دراسة العلوم لأنني واثق أنني يوما ما سوف أجد الإجابه عن طريقها.
> 
> ...



في النهايه لكل منا وجهات نظر مختلفه وتعريفات مختلفه ولكن الاختلاف لا يفسد للود قضيه.


----------



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> أنت قلت أدلة تاريخية يعني بشرية من فعل البشر !
> كيف لي أن أصدقها وأكذب كلام ربي وإلهي في الإنجيل ؟!



ولكن بالنسبة لي الكتاب المقدس كتاب بشري.


----------



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

holiness قال:


> سلام لك عزيزي الملحد السعيد .. :smil6:
> 
> اولا : اود ان اقول لك مبرووك لشجاعتك و صراحتك للتعبير عن نفسك
> ومبروك لك للاقتناعك بالحاد .. ولك كامل الحرية في ان تعتنق بما تريد *ولكن* من واجبي كانسان محب لك و لخيرك اود ان اقول ان مسارك الذي تسير فيه لا يؤدي الى الخروج من الحقيقة المؤلمة , بل النهاية ستكون مؤلمة جدا عندما تكتشف انك قد سمعت عن الله ولم تتبعه فستندم كثيرا عن السنوات التي ضيعتها في مهب الريح ..
> ...



أتمنى ان أكون أجبتك بما فيه الكفايه اخي العزيز.


----------



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> أحسنت .. ليس لانني مسيحي .. و لكن لانني قرأت الكثير من الكتب الاسلامية و على رأسها القرآن .. و الحقيقة ان الامر لا يحتاج إلى قراءة .. فقط تامل في افكار و معتقدات المسلمين .. و منهجهم في الحياة .. فهذا يكفي ليس كي تترك  الاسلام .. بل ان تترحم على من هم فيه .
> :flowers:
> 
> 
> ...



في إنتظارك أخي العزيز


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (16 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> ولكن بالنسبة لي الكتاب المقدس كتاب بشري.


 طالما أنك ملحد فبالتأكيد سوف تقول أن الكتاب المقدس كتاب بشري .


----------



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> طالما أنك ملحد فبالتأكيد سوف تقول أن الكتاب المقدس كتاب بشري .



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## esambraveheart (16 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> فسرعان ماإنتابني الشك في الكتاب المقدس ومافيه أيضا من أخطاء علميه


*انتبه لالفاظك واحفظ لسانك و حاذر و انت توجه اتهاماتك الضمنية الخبيثة للكتاب المقدس ...كل كلمة تضعها هنا فانت مطالب بان تضع عليها الدليل و الا فلتسكت و لا تتلفظ بلفظ واحد علي الكتاب المقدس*​​​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2011)

*انتظرنى happy atheist لى عودة للموضوع *


----------



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *انتبه لالفاظك واحفظ لسانك و حاذر و انت توجه اتهاماتك الضمنية الخبيثة للكتاب المقدس ...كل كلمة تضعها هنا فانت مطالب بان تضع عليها الدليل و الا فلتسكت و لا تتلفظ بلفظ واحد علي الكتاب المقدس*​​​



تم التبليغ.


----------



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *انتظرنى happy atheist لى عودة للموضوع *



اهلا أخت نانسي، أنا في إنتظارك!!


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ العزيز HappyAtheist

أنا لست ممن يأخذ الاجابات المقتضبة و يبني عليها مواضيع  .. ارجوا منك ان كنت 
تريد ان تقنعنا بالالحاد .. او ان نقنعك بالمسيحية .. ان تطرح كل شبهاتك .. أو قناعاتك حول : الخلق .. اصل الانسان .. قتل البشر في العهد القديم

اذاً امامنا موضوع بثلاث محاور .. الحقيقة انهم ثلاث مواضيع نظراً لدسامتهم وهم 

بالترتيب

1 - أصل الانسان
2 - الخلق
3 - قتل البشر في العهد القديم (حادثة أو اثنتين بالاكثر)

تحياتي لشخصك الجميل


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *انتبه لالفاظك واحفظ لسانك و حاذر و انت توجه اتهاماتك الضمنية الخبيثة للكتاب المقدس ...كل كلمة تضعها هنا فانت مطالب بان تضع عليها الدليل و الا فلتسكت و لا تتلفظ بلفظ واحد علي الكتاب المقدس*​



اخي الحبيب *esambraveheart 

هون عليك  .. فيمكنني أنا أن اقول ما اريده .. فلفظ (أخطاء علمية) لا يُعد شتيمة .. بل إتهام .. ينقصه إثبات .. فإذاً من حقه ان يقول ذلك .. و من حقنا ان نطلب دليل مؤكد
*


----------



## esambraveheart (16 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> تم التبليغ.


*الدليل علي تلك الاخطاء العلميه التي تدعيها علي الكتاب المقدس و الا فلتسكت*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (16 أغسطس 2011)

*الأخ "ملحد سعيد"، أنا أعتقد أن سبب قلة إيمانك ليس ما قلته في مشاركتك الأولى، لأنك تردد نفس الكلام مرارا وتكرارا مع أنك سمعت ردود كثيرة مُقنعة، أنت تتجاهلها فتنتهي كلها بردّك المعهود "لكل منا رأيه، والإختلاف لا يُفسد للود قضية". إذا فالنقاش والحوار معك، سامحني، لا يتقدم، لأنك لا تغيّر شيئا في خطابك، وهذا هو أساس الحوار: أن أفيد وأستفيد، أن أتغيّر عندما أرى أنني مُخطيء.

كما أن "دلائلك" على عدم الإيمان ليست هي، برأيي الشخصي المُتواضع، سبب قلة إيمانك، بل هناك شيء أعمق بكثير من ذلك، قد تكون خطيئة تُعذبّك وتريد أن تنفي وجودها، وقد يكون غضب لأسباب شخصية من الله الخالق، أنت وحدك تعرف السبب، والله.

لن أستمر في الحوار، فقط قلت رأيي الشخصي، واتمنى أن تُفكّر فيه مليا. تحياتي*


----------



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> الاخ العزيز HappyAtheist
> 
> أنا لست ممن يأخذ الاجابات المقتضبة و يبني عليها مواضيع  .. ارجوا منك ان كنت
> تريد ان تقنعنا بالالحاد .. او ان نقنعك بالمسيحية .. ان تطرح كل شبهاتك .. أو قناعاتك حول : الخلق .. اصل الانسان .. قتل البشر في العهد القديم
> ...



اهلا أخي الكريم، انا جاهز لأن أضع الشبهات والأخطاء العلميه في الكتاب المقدس ولكن هل أطرحها هنا أم في قسم الشبهات؟؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 أغسطس 2011)

الصديق العزيز الحل لكل المشكلات التى تواجه العالم يوجد فى المسيحية دين المحبة والسلام


----------



## esambraveheart (16 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> اهلا أخي الكريم، انا جاهز لأن أضع الشبهات والأخطاء العلميه في الكتاب المقدس ولكن هل أطرحها هنا أم في قسم الشبهات؟؟


*في قسم الرد علي الشبهات*​


----------



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

هذا رابط لموقع يظهر الاخطاء العلميه والتناقضات في الكتاب المقدس

ملاحظه: الموقع باللغه الإنجليزيه 

http://www.scribd.com/doc/7532112/Scientific-Errors-in-the-Bible


----------



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *في قسم الرد علي الشبهات*​



لم أسألك لتجيب.


----------



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الصديق العزيز الحل لكل المشكلات التى تواجه العالم يوجد فى المسيحية دين المحبة والسلام



مع إحترامي ولكن ذلك غير صحيح على الإطلاق. لا تستطيع أن تقول أن دين معين او معتقد معين هو الحل لكل مشكلات العالم لأنه ذلك يعتبر ضربا من الخيال. :t19:


----------



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> لماذا تتجاهل مشاركاتي وأسئلتي بهذه العبارة ؟
> وضعت لك مشاركة طويلة عريضة .. هل من إجابة عليها أم أعتبر هذا الرد هروب؟
> ألست مقتنع بالإلحاد وصحته إذا أقنعني معك !!



لقد أجبتك في نفس الإقتباس، أعتقد أنني اخطئت في طريقة الإقتباس وقد أدخلت الإجابه معها.


----------



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

رجاء أخير لمن يود محاورتي عدت إستخدام أساليب إستفزازيه مثل أتهامي بالهروب، أو أمري بالسكوت.....الخ.

الشك في الكتاب المقدس لا يعني إستفزاز أو إهانه لأنه في حال تم إعتبارها كذلك فهذا يعني أن الجميع يجب أن يؤمنوا دون بحث وتحليل ولا أعتقد أن هذا أمر يرضاه عقل سليم.


----------



## Rosetta (16 أغسطس 2011)

> *الكون أكبر مما نتخيل  وعظيم جدا وانا لا أقول أن العلم سوف يصل لجميع الحقائق ولكن قلت أنه سوف  يجيب على أسئلتي وأنا الذي سوف أبدأ بالبحث عنها عن طريق العلم، فلقد قررت  مؤخرا دراسة العلوم لأنني واثق أنني يوما ما سوف أجد الإجابه عن طريقها.*


وهل هذه العلوم ستجيب عن أسئلتك عن الأبدية وعن ما بعد الموت ؟ ألا تلاحظ  أنك دائما تتحدث عن الحياة الأرضية !!! 



> *نعم ولكن هل تتوقعين أنه  يوما ما سوف تعتبر نظرية الجاذبيه الارضيه خطأ، لا أعتقد ذلك  وكذلك بعض  النظريات الأخرى ومنها التطور لأنه أصبح لها من الأدله مايثبتها.*


نعم من الممكن أن تعتبر خطأ أو يكتشف شيء جديد عليها مختلف عن المكتشف السابق نحن لا  نعلم ما قد يحصل في المستقبل 
على العموم إنسى الجاذبية فغيرها الكثير من النظريات والإكتشافات تم  تصحيحها أو تمت الإضافة عليها أو تعديلها 

أما نظرية التطور فلا أعتقد أنها من المسلمات أبدا ! 
هذا غير أن داروين نفسه عندما وضعها كان يجهل *علم وقوانين الوراثة* التي  ظهرت بعد نظريته بسنوات قليلة ...

غير ذلك هل تعلم أن نظرية التطور التي تفسر نشأة الحياة على الأرض وتطورها  بأنه نتاج صدفة وتلقائية لا زالت غامضة ولا تجيب على كل شيء!

مثلا : الخلية الحية
فأنت كملحد تؤمن أنها وجدت مصادفة و تطورت  وحدها تلقائيا من دون بذل شغل أو طاقة وأيضا تؤمن بقوانين الديناميكا الحرارية في الكيمياء الطبيعية  "الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث" وهنا التعارض
فهذه الخلية تحتاج إلى قوة مدبرة توفر لها* قدر وكم مناسبين من الطاقة* لإتمام تفاعل بناء  الأنسجة الجديدة والجزيئات غير ذلك هي تحتاج إلى* ظروف ملائمة* لإتمام  التفاعل وتحديد إتجاه التفاعل فهل هذا كله يتوفر لها أيضا بمحض الصدفة ؟!أم من مصدر الحياة الذي هو الخالق صانع المعجزات الذي يعطي الجزيئات الجامدة الجديدة طاقة الحياة؟

نقطة أخرى : داروين ألم يقل في نظريته  *"يتم تطور صفات الكائنات بتأثير ضغط البيئة والتنافس من أجل البقاء"* طيب لماذا لا زال بيننا كائنات دقيقة وحيدة الخلية وبسيطة التركيب ولماذا لا زال بيننا كائنات حية ضعيفة لم تنقرض على الرغم من مرور ملايين السنين منذ أن بدأت الحياة على الأرض؟ ولماذا لا زلنا نكتشف الجديد من الفيروسات والبكتيريا ؟ من أين أتت ؟

نقطة أخرى أيضا : هل تفتخر صديقي الملحد بأن أصلك هو من أصل القرود والشمبانزي والغوريلا؟ 
طيب لو كان فعلا هكذا إذا لماذا وقت التطور والصراع من أجل البقاء لم يخرج البشر حاملين نفس الصفات والأشكال والألوان ؟ 
لماذا نجد صفات فردية إستحالة أن تتكرر بين إثنين مثل بصمات أصابع اليدين والقدمين والحامض النووي DNA ؟؟ 
هل هذا أيضا صدفة يا صديقي الملحد السعيد؟




> *هذه ليست عداله على  الأطلاق، العداله الحقيقه هى أن من يعمل الشر يدخل الجحيم ومن يعمل الخير  يدخل الجنه وليس من يؤمن ومن لا يؤمن.*


من سمع بالبشارة ولم يؤمن بها فسيحاسب على ذلك أما من لم يسمع بها أبدا  فعدل الله المطلق سيحاسبه بأعماله الصالحة أو الشريرة 



> *أتقصدين أن من قفزوا لم  يكونوا مؤمنيين، في أحد البرامج كان شخص من الذين قفزوا والده ووالدته  قسيسين*


لست أنا من أحكم على إيمان الأشخاص ولكن هل كل قسيس أوكاهن أو راهب يعني  بالضرورة أن يكون صالحا ومنفذا لتعاليم الرب وأقواله 



> *وأين الإله مما يحدث من  كل المآسي والالام والقتل*


سيتدخل في الوقت المناسب ثق بذلك تماما فالرب عادل ومع الوقت سنعلم الحكمة  الإلهية من وراء كل هذا 
كذلك الإنجيل أخبرنا عن كل هذه المأسي والالام
لكن لم تجبني أين هذا العلم الذي تؤمن به عن الموت ومرض  الإيدز والسرطان  والمنغوليا؟



> *نعم أسمع عن ذلك، أنا لم  اقل أن الطب معصوم وكامل، أنا قلت أن من يمرض يذهب للطبيب وليس للكنيسه*


ولكن هناك من هو كامل وشفى من أمراض عجز الطب والعلم عن شفائها ولكنك لا  زلت ترفضه


----------



## esambraveheart (16 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> هذا رابط لموقع يظهر الاخطاء العلميه والتناقضات في الكتاب المقدس





HappyAtheist قال:


> ملاحظه: الموقع باللغه الإنجليزيه
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/7532112/Scientific-Errors-in-the-Bible


*و لو اني اعلم اساتذتك اللغه الانجليزيه ...لكن احنا هنا بنقرا عربي ..قلنا ايه اللي فهمتوا انت من الكلام اللي موجود في الرابط يا فصيح* ​​​


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 أغسطس 2011)

*+*

إطرح كل شكوك في قسسم شبهات حول المسيحية
لا اعلم هل من الُمجدي ان نتناقش جميعاً معك .. ام يكفي واحد أو اثنان ..  فلا اريدك ان تتشتت و ترهق من كثرة الاسئلة من اكثر من شخص ..لان إرهاقك قد يؤتي بنتائج عكسية و هي عدم استيعابك لما يقال .

أود فقط أن ألفت إنتباهك إلى ان تشارلز داروين نفسه قال في ايامه الاخيرة ان الايمان بصحة نظريته لا يعني مطلقاً اللجوء للإلحاد  .. بل انه قال لابنته ان الكتاب المقدس هو الوحيد الذي يستحق ان نطلق عليه لفظ ( الكتاب ) دون تعريف آخر 

ايضاً حديثك عن نشأة الكون فيه كثير من الجهل .. و انت حتماً تتفق معي ان وصف الجهل ليس إهانة .. فأنت و انا نجهل مالا نعرفه .

أصل الانسان يشوبه بعض الاخطاء في المعتقدات و التي يجب ان لا تصدر من شخص عقلاني بحت  فلا يمكن ان تُجزم ان اصله تم ((إثباته)) و من غير ((المعقول)) الشك فيه حتى ولو كان الحديث عن المجتمع العلمي .. فطالما نتحدث عن المعقول .. فلا يمكن لمعقولك هذا ان ينتج إنسان بكامل وظائفه و تكوينه و عقلانيته و تطوره بمحض الصدفة ، إذ أننا بنفس المنطق سنتساءل : ما هي هذه الصدفة ؟ فلابد ان يكون هناك تعريف محدد لما يسمى ((صدفة)) 

و الاغرب من كل هذا .. أن نجد تلك (الصدفة) قد عادت و انتجت لنا ((حواء)) أو قرد أنثى . أو كائن حي أنثى  .. بهذا  التكوين المذهل للانثى وملائمتها للرجل !! .. 

تُرى ما هو أصل هذه الصدفة ؟ و ما هو أصل أصل هذه الصدفة ؟ و ما هو أصل أصل ... الخ !!!!

هذه شذرات فقط اردت أن اطرحها لك لتكون بذرة حديث طويل بيننا بالرغم من أمنيتي بألا يطول 

تحياتي


----------



## esambraveheart (16 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> *الشك في الكتاب المقدس لا يعني إستفزاز أو إهانه لأنه في حال تم إعتبارها كذلك فهذا يعني أن الجميع يجب أن يؤمنوا دون بحث وتحليل ولا أعتقد أن هذا أمر يرضاه عقل سليم*.


*ماشي الكلام ...اين هو بحثك في الكتاب المقدس و الذي بموجبه اقتنعت ان الالحاد افضل من الايمان به وبكلامه ...و اللا هو كلام و خطب انشائيه و خلاص و المفروض نسقف لك و نؤمن بما تؤمن به و نترك الكتاب المقدس استنادا لتبريراتك المضحكة هذه؟؟؟* ​


----------



## Toni_Thaer (16 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *ماشي الكلام ...اين هو بحثك في الكتاب المقدس و الذي بموجبه اقتنعت ان الالحاد افضل من الايمان به وبكلامه ...و اللا هو كلام و خطب انشائيه و خلاص و المفروض نسقف لك و نؤمن بما تؤمن به و نترك الكتاب المقدس استنادا لتبريراتك المضحكة هذه؟؟؟*​


اتركو براحتو مش عارف ليش رجع اذا ما بدو يناقش... وبصراحه نيتو مش صافيه شكلو


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 أغسطس 2011)

*يقول رايه و نناقشه حجه بحجه دليل بدليل احنا خايفين من ايه يعني؟؟؟؟ايه المقلق في الموضوع *

*ما يتكلم براحته...*

*طالما لا قل ادبه ولا شتم فيه مسلمين بيسئوا اكتر من كدا و عادي بيتسكت لهم الي ان يتدخل المشرف*

*ليه الولعه و النار دي كلها انا مش شايفه سبب يعني*

*الاخ يجيب ادلته و الايات المشتبه بها و نناقشه ايه بقي فيها ايه دي؟*

*جاري وضع نسخه من الرد في توبك الشكوي بالمره*​


----------



## esambraveheart (16 أغسطس 2011)

Toni_Thaer قال:


> اتركو براحتو مش عارف ليش رجع اذا ما بدو يناقش... وبصراحه نيتو مش صافيه شكلو


*هل نترك كل جاهل يدعي و يتطاول علي الكتاب المقدس و هو اصلا لم يقراء حرفا منه ؟؟؟*
*من يملك دليلا علي طعونه في الكتاب المقدس فليقدمها لنرد عليها و الا فليسكت * ​


----------



## Toni_Thaer (16 أغسطس 2011)

لأ مش قصدي انا قصدي يا يبلش يشرح وجهة نظرو يا اما يفرقنا


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 أغسطس 2011)

*+*

يا أحبه سامحوني .. و لكني أرجوكم .. الرجل لم يتفوه بلفظ واحد فيه اهانة  حتى الآن .. كل ما طرحه هو معتقداته و شكوكه .. فقط نقبلها منه و نفندها له و نرد عليها بالدليل و البرهان و المنطق و العلم و بعيداً تماماً عن اية عاطفة .. 

ارجوكم


----------



## esambraveheart (16 أغسطس 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> يا أحبه سامحوني .. و لكني أرجوكم .. الرجل لم يتفوه بلفظ واحد فيه اهانة حتى الآن .. كل ما طرحه هو معتقداته و شكوكه .. فقط نقبلها منه و نفندها له و نرد عليها بالدليل و البرهان و المنطق و العلم و بعيداً تماماً عن اية عاطفة ..
> 
> ارجوكم


*يا عزيزى ..هذا يقول ان الكتاب المقدس به اخطاء علميه ..و لما طلبنا منه الدليل راح يجلب لنا رابطا لمقال بالانجليزيه كاتبه مجهول و لا نعلم من اين اتي و لا من هو و لا مكانته الدينية ليكون كلامه حجة علي الكتاب المقدس..و اراهن انه هو نفسه لم يقراء حرفا مما هو مكتوب في هذا الرابط*
*..اي تهريج هذا ؟؟؟؟*​​​​


----------



## Rosetta (16 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *هل نترك كل جاهل يدعي و يتطاول علي الكتاب المقدس و هو اصلا لم يقراء حرفا منه ؟؟؟*
> *من يملك دليلا علي طعونه في الكتاب المقدس فليقدمها لنرد عليها و الا فليسكت * ​



أخي عصام يا ريت نهدى شوي لا يوجد أي داعي ليصل الموضوع إلى هذه الحدية والعصبية 
هو مش جاهل هو إنسان زينا زيه ويرجح إنه مر بتجربة صعبة كما قال في أول مشاركة له *"أسباب أخرى شخصية"* جعلته يفقد الثقة في الله
لا يوجد أحد جاهل في هذه الدنيا فكلنا خليقة واحدة ميزها الله بالعقل 
لكن يوجد من يتعامى عن الحقيقة الواضحة 

لا زلنا بإنتظار الأخ الملحد السعيد


----------



## esambraveheart (16 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> أخي عصام يا ريت نهدى شوي لا يوجد أي داعي ليصل الموضوع إلى هذه الحدية والعصبية
> هو مش جاهل هو إنسان زينا زيه ويرجح إنه مر بتجربة صعبة كما قال في أول مشاركة له *"أسباب أخرى شخصية"* جعلته يفقد الثقة في الله
> لا يوجد أحد جاهل في هذه الدنيا فكلنا خليقة واحدة ميزها الله بالعقل
> لكن يوجد من يتعامى عن الحقيقة الواضحة
> ...


*ماشي ..فليقدم دليله علي ايمانه المسيحي السابق (هو بنفسه قال بلسانه انه امن بالمسيحيه بعد ان ترك الاسلام ) و علي اطلاعه السابق علي الكتاب المقدس و الا فهو كذاب  و يحاول خداعنا بينما هو ليس الا مسلما يدعي الالحاد ليتخذه ستارا يوجه من خلاله كل الطعون التي يريدها في المسيحيه و يضمن الا يهاجم احدا عقيدته الاسلاميه في المقابل*​


----------



## Rosetta (16 أغسطس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *ماشي ..فليقدم دليله علي ايمانه المسيحي السابق (هو بنفسه قال بلسانه انه امن بالمسيحيه بعد ان ترك الاسلام ) و علي اطلاعه السابق علي الكتاب المقدس و الا فهو كذاب و ليس الا مسلما يدعي الالحاد ليتخذه ستارا يوجه من خلاله كل الطعون التي يريدها في المسيحيه و يضمن الا يهاجم احدا عقيدته الاسلاميه في المقابل*​


مهما كانت نيته من أقواله وتصرفاته فحسابه عند ربنا ليس عندنا 
نحن ليس علينا إلا التبشير بكلمة الرب لضعاف النفوس المخدوعين والدفاع عنها من أي إتهامات باطلة


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2011)

الموضوع تحول من سبب الحاد الشخص الى تركيز على ما يُدعى بأنه اخطاء علمية بالكتاب المقدس.
لذلك، اي شبهة تخص الكتاب المقدس فليتم طرحها في قسم الرد على الشبهات.

الموضوع خرج عن تخصص القسم، فالرجاء طرح المناقشة في قسم الرد على الشبهات. 

يُغلق


----------

